# BSNL on project to offer 100 mbps of broadband speed @ Home



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 25, 2007)

Source :ET BSNL to float Rs 4k-cr tenders for WiMax

KOLKATA: Telecom major Bharat Sanchar Nigam (BSNL) is all set to float two tenders with cumulative value of Rs 4,000 crore for rolling out WiMax in the country within two months. While the first tender of Rs 2,000 crore for launching WiMax in rural India will be floated next week, the one for urban India will be floated within two months. 

Confirming the development, BSNL chief general manager (Calcutta) SK Chakravarti said, “The project for setting up WiMax in rural India will be funded out of the Universal Service Obligation fund and it will initially cover 25,000 villages. The project includes offering broadband connection through this WiMax network in 40,000-odd primary and secondary schools by 2008. Additionally, BSNL will set up 50,000 WiMax kiosks. The entire set of service will at least be on 2.5G technology.”...

*"BSNL is also working on a project to offer at least 100 mbps of broadband speed for all.This will be done in stages where in the first stage fibre lines to the nodes will be converted to fibre optics. In the second stage, the plan is to offer fibre to premises (FibreToTheHome/FTTH) and this will allow 100 mbps. We hope to achieve this in the next two and half years.” 
*
Talking about the current waiting list for new broadband connections, Mr Chakravarti said: “There are about 9,000 applicants waiting currently. We hope to bring down the waiting period from three months to about two weeks soon. The delay was the result of exhausted capacity for 1.5 lakh connections.” 

Currently, we are in the process of installing additional capacity and the waiting list will come down”.

_
What is SK Chakravarti smoking?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

let this become true...

thanks for the info


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol, They just won't stop giving people daydreams huh.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 25, 2007)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> Lol, They just won't stop giving people daydreams huh.



yh  
8 mbps broadband to abhi tak diya nahi hai 
aur 100 mbps broadband ke sapne dikha rahe hai


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow indians r famous for dreamz yaar


----------



## VexByte (Nov 25, 2007)

*2007 was celebrated as year of Broadband *and nothing fruitful happened.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ BSNL chair person called me and we had a conversation... he said: u'll get 100 Mbps connection soon.. i asked: when?

all of sudden... i waked up!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol

as said by Dr APJ Abdul Kalam

Dream & it will bcome real


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

hope they give a 4mbps connxn as gift for 2008 with 6GB limit and 12-8AM Night Unlimited.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ stop dreaming


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 25, 2007)

BSNL has been opening up the roads in here to lay OFCs (and of course caused a few deaths here and there). I used to wonder why, now it all seems to fit the puzzle.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe by 2020...we will have 100mbps...maybe


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

is it true......????
I can't believe this..If it happens, than I have to shift to BSNL (crap customer care)


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

BSNL's current employees are not at all ready for this.The are not educated enough.Also about laying FOC BSNL will certainly make mistakes and if these cables are not shielded properly then they will corrode and become useless in areas where water lodging is a problem.

BSNL employees have always less information about the job they undertake.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> BSNL's current employees are not at all ready for this.The are not educated enough.Also about laying FOC BSNL will certainly make mistakes and if these cables are not shielded properly then they will corrode and become useless in areas where water lodging is a problem.
> 
> BSNL employees have always less information about the job they undertake.



 than why don't hey hire most from Digit forum


----------



## Anindya (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the news. It is indeed a great news. But plz help me clear one doubt- if they r going to rollout WIMAX then why r they going to lay fibre optics for the last mile? Why r they implementing 2 technologies for the same thing? Thanks.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 25, 2007)

I really doubt this will happen anytime soon.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> yh
> 8 mbps broadband to abhi tak diya nahi hai
> aur 100 mbps broadband ke sapne dikha rahe hai


 100 mbps??_ Loading..._ I must say _Loading..._this is the _Loading..._best fantasy movie _Loading..._produced by _Loading..._BSNL Motion Pictures Inc.!!!! _Loading..._

PS: Sorry _Loading..._for all _Loading..._those "Loading..." _Loading..._I am on *BSNL*_ Loading..._ *Ultra Fast*_ Loading..._ *256kbps Broadband*!


----------



## Anindya (Nov 25, 2007)

^^hahahahahahahahahaha! but plz refer to my post i have doubt.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 100 mbps??_ Loading..._ I must say _Loading..._this is the _Loading..._best fantasy movie _Loading..._produced by _Loading..._BSNL Motion Pictures Inc.!!!! _Loading..._
> 
> PS: Sorry _Loading..._for all _Loading..._those "Loading..." _Loading..._I am on *BSNL*_ Loading..._ *Ultra Fast*_ Loading..._ *256kbps Broadband*!


perfect


----------



## nvidia (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 100 mbps??_ Loading..._ I must say _Loading..._this is the _Loading..._best fantasy movie _Loading..._produced by _Loading..._BSNL Motion Pictures Inc.!!!! _Loading..._
> 
> PS: Sorry _Loading..._for all _Loading..._those "Loading..." _Loading..._I am on *BSNL*_ Loading..._ *Ultra Fast*_ Loading..._ *256kbps Broadband*!


^Lolz


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 25, 2007)

baas hume ullu banaya ja raha hai  

KAB SE YE LOG BOLA THA KI BANGALORE ME WI-MAX AAYEGA!! KYA HUA USKA 

100mbps to door ki baat hai. saya mere next 50 janam ke baad india me 100mbps aa sakta hai BUT THAT TOO NOT SURE!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I think they will provide 100Mbps connection with even higher latencies.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Thanks for the news. It is indeed a great news. But plz help me clear one doubt- if they r going to rollout WIMAX then why r they going to lay fibre optics for the last mile? Why r they implementing 2 technologies for the same thing? Thanks.


That's because WiMAX is basically going to used for places where it's hard to lay physical cabling. WiMAX is limited to 54Mbps and the end user equipment prices are quite high at the moment.

Fibre optic cables are going to be used in cities where they can lay the infrastructure for the same easily and also operate at a max of 100Mbps compared to 54Mbps. The cost of end user equipment is quite cheap and affordable by end users.

Now do you see the reason for impleting both of them depending on the place of use?

Besides, guys, it's not a dream, you guys need to wake up, can I ask you a simple question? How long has it taken you to shift from 56Kbps to 128Kbps to 256Kbps to 512Kbps to 1Mbps to 2Mbps? For me it's taken just under 2 years. Besides, reliance already has been providing 100Mbps lines through their fibre optic network for several years now. So, don't think these are understatements especially when BSNL makes them. Is there one thing BSNL has not done that they said they will do? BSNL plans and organizes things and when about time to float the tender is when they let the public know. They might have useless engineers, but their underground cabling so far in majority of the place has been fault free. That's becaues they use good standard equipment. Well, if we all have waited so long, why would it be so hard to wait another 2-6 months to see what happens?



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well I think they will provide 100Mbps connection with even higher latencies.



@Harvik, the DoT has clearly mentioned the guidlines and the QOS terms in the broadband providers terms and condtions and let me remind you that India is one is select frew countries where there is a guidline to minimum performance. Even countries like the UK don't have this, if a service provider gives you services less than promised in that country you're helpless!

But at the same time, if you see the Quality of Service (QOS) falling below the prescribed levels by the DoT, then you have the right to go file a complaint in the consumer court! If you don't like ADSL technology like you mentioned before, you can go switch back to Dialup or move to Cable and then you would start appreciating what you had.

People, understand the India is one of the best regualte broadband market in the world, it's people who don't realise that you can file complaints directly to DoT if any service provider falls below the minimum prescribed QOS by the DoT. And let me remind you that these levels set for latency, minimum throughput, downtime etc are set at perfect values and you can't ask for more. I'll get you guys the link the download the doc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> How long has it taken you to shift from 56Kbps to 128Kbps to 256Kbps to 512Kbps to 1Mbps to 2Mbps?


 From 1998 till 2005. Thats about 7 years rite??!!



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Is there one thing BSNL has not done that they said they will do?


 2mbps Unlimited at affordable prices.



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> ...but their underground cabling so far in majority of the place has been fault free.


 I fully agree with you on this. No complaints so far.



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Well, if we all have waited so long, why would it be so hard to wait another 2-6 months to see what happens?


 But you said _just 2 years, not long! _


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with what Cyrus_the_virus has said. 

People undere-estimate BSNL. I agree that it's not the best customer friendly company around, but it gives the most for your hard earned money unlike Relaince,Tata or even Airtel for that matter (no offence).

What Im surprised is this news should have come from Reliance with FLAG and all the fibre optic they are sitting on!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ It has to. It can't cheat like private operators. Its a Govt. owned company. It is _for the people_!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> From 1998 till 2005. Thats about 7 years rite??!!


I wonder why it took you so long, while i must say that i was talking about from the time of start of broadband. as far i I know, BSNl started their 256Kbps broadband in 04-05, so it's not really that long.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 2mbps Unlimited at affordable prices.


Did they ever promise that with a date or timescale? That is what we want and it grew within us so much that we actually think that they promised it to us and not giving it when they never gave a timescale or date officially



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> But you said _just 2 years, not long! _


I meant comparitievely. 6months is lesser than 2 years.. so it's longer than 6 months.. that's what i meant as waited so long.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I wonder why it took you so long, while i must say that i was talking about from the time of start of broadband. as far i I know, BSNl started their 256Kbps broadband in 04-05, so it's not really that long.


Yeah buddy. Thats what I said. Broadband was operation by April 2005. So 1998 to 2005 is about 7 years.



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Did they ever promise that with a date or timescale? That is what we want and it grew within us so much that we actually think that they promised it to us and not giving it when they never gave a timescale or date officially


They did not promise anything. But considering the scenario its high time they did.



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I meant comparitievely. 6months is lesser than 2 years.. so it's longer than 6 months.. that's what i meant as waited so long.


Yep


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2007)

This will happen..given the time period of nearly 3 years..it will happen


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Yeah buddy. Thats what I said. Broadband was operation by April 2005. So 1998 to 2005 is about 7 years.



You still got me wrong. What I meant was from the time broadband began to what it is today. From 256Kbps to 2Mbps in just under 1.5yrs coz 2Mbps started about a year and back. So, if it can develop at that pace, it's really not going to take long before the next jump happens which is certainly going to be 8Mbps. Few lucky bas***ds already have it


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ya sure the young lad always gets pawned at all places.......call it thinkdigit,local exchange or the BSNL office....everyone is sure sayin somethin.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 25, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> _
> What is SK Chakravarti smoking?



Still got no clues on that...anybody????


jokes apart....even if it comes in 2 yrs....dats not bad at all...BSNL is my only hope...coz others are too costly compared to what they provide.....I hope they set minimum speed of 2 Mbps by coming Jan for all plans....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm waiting for the wimax plan.i'm in sub-urbs of mumbai and bsnl still doesn't give a **** to lay bb lines over here.bb needs to go in the direction of cellphone tariff plans like 20mbps unlimited at 10rs/day.or youtube to home free.better bsnl to bsnl p2p free!!!

2 hrs to sleep and i'm already dreaming


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 25, 2007)

Suburbs of Mumbai ? BSNL can't set in Mumbai borders.

If you mean something like on the outskirts of Mumbai, then yea, BSNL is a lot shoddy.


----------



## nix (Nov 25, 2007)

arre forget all this 8mb or 100mb bband...its too far fetched... for now, let them provide 1mbps unltd for around 1000rs... thats all i ask for.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Nov 26, 2007)

The art of the fact is we're all waiting whether we want or not. As far as I and my fellow know here that India is too slow to develop infrastructures. I mean DTH, 3G etc. they all took more than enough time to be implimented. So would WiMax. What's the use of new technology if the price don't fall down? They may give us high speed through WiMax but i rather doubt that price would afordable for a while. We aren't gonna get high speed internet at afordable price until next 5-6 years. But, It's all my presumption let the real picture come out. Till let us we all do what we are all doing already. WAITING!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ Are you expecting them to roll out WiMax to normal consumers ASAP?

Let me tell you this, Right now, India is one in the very few countries where WiMax trials have been carried out and going to be one of the top5 countries to start WiMax!

Besides, about a year back, service providers made it very clear that for the intial couple of years, the service will only be provided to corporate consumers untill the cost of equipment falls down. WiMax is a new technology, it's not something that's just new to India, it's new to the whole world and hence equipment available so far from manufacturers like Nokia and Siemens are costly, once the consumer base increases slowly, equipment will become cheaper.

So, for those of you who thought WiMax is going to be brought down to the normal consumer within the time specified, you're mistaken, they are talking about implementing it for the corporate sector untill the equipment costs come down. Besides, would you buy a $1000 WiMax kiosk for recieving the Wimax transmission?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys, does any one remember the state of internet in India before BSNL/MTNL started dataone ? Earlier I could only dream of having any sort of net connection for the little money I could afford. And they provided 256Kbps broadband which seemed quite awesome to me at that time and was so much better than dial up. In fact it has forced many private operators to change their plans for good. And do you remember how we have been provided 2Mbps for nothing extra in return? Can any one Imagine reliance/airtel taking that sort of an initiative. They provided that kind of tariff only because competition from BSNL forced them to do so.

And I don't think their service is that bad, at least as compared to other govt departments.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well yes i completely agree with you @Cyrus_the_virus.Actually BSNL in the coming years is gonna fully utilize India's potential......what potential.....the potential of downloading pirated stuff and porn content directly from the net.Now we just won't have political porn on our land+we get the facility of spreading XVID quality porn with this....isn't it!!!Indian's will be also facilitated with getting high quality "SEX" word search on google.

I hope there are no laws passed and WT* even if they are passed we won't follow them cause we are Indian's.The last Indian's to set examples died in the late 50's we are the new generation.

       

Ya I have started a fight with you but I won't carry on else just have a look at your face.

HUHHH guidelines..Like Indians follow laws and rules.......do u think with an ever growing population the Indian government will be able to enforce these.......like they do.
Matter of a fact is they just care about getting power in hand.

BAN me if you want people.I don't care and I think you damn know why.....


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2007)

let me give you guys a sneak peek....
One of my firends dad holds a very high rank in bsnl Calcutta circle..
according to him bsnl is going to reduce the tariff to  rs99 for startup plan with 1gb trnasfer....probably in q2/2008

other plans will come down accordingly..but i have no clue abt the details as I didnt ask

On the other hand the biggest news is...there will be several unlimited plans which will vary on the basis of speed..starting with 256 kbps to premium plans  having 2 mbps transfer speed...Hope it happens quick..we really need cheap unlimited palns


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> On the other hand the biggest news is...there will be several unlimited plans which will vary on the basis of speed..starting with 256 kbps to premium plans  having 2 mbps transfer speed...Hope it happens quick..we really need cheap unlimited palns


Lets wait...wait..wait !!!............!!!!........!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well yes i completely agree with you @Cyrus_the_virus.Actually BSNL in the coming years is gonna fully utilize India's potential......what potential.....the potential of downloading pirated stuff and porn content directly from the net.Now we just won't have political porn on our land+we get the facility of spreading XVID quality porn with this....isn't it!!!Indian's will be also facilitated with getting high quality "SEX" word search on google.
> 
> I hope there are no laws passed and WT* even if they are passed we won't follow them cause we are Indian's.The last Indian's to set examples died in the late 50's we are the new generation.
> 
> ...


Why you fighting with me when I never started a fight wid you?

Yes, I agree that laws are not always follwed in India but that is hardly the case in the IT sector Harvik. There is very little room or margin for error for the service providers as customers are ready to pounce at them and ruin their image if they fall below limits consistently.

@Harvik, atleast be thankful that your BSNL connection is running at top speed from what it was before you wanted to take up a lawsuit against them, but I have to remind you that, if you were to use a service anywhere say like in the UK, no service provider would have even bothered to fix the issue and you would have had no other option than to climb the walls of watchdogs like OFFCOM etc..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 26, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> On the other hand the biggest news is...there will be several unlimited plans which will vary on the basis of speed..starting with 256 kbps to premium plans  having 2 mbps transfer speed...Hope it happens quick..we really need cheap unlimited palns



Really Great NEWSSSS!!! 
Waiting for this!!!


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 26, 2007)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> Lol, They just won't stop giving people daydreams huh.



^^ very true


----------



## Voldy (Nov 28, 2007)

Ohh i figured out why BSNL acting so idoiticallly i guess BSNL r gettin touch with the aliens  and they r using their high advance technology for setting up the connections .... 
And what the aliens get in the return frm that i guess BSNL reward him  seats on the parliament  ....   

Now afterthat what BSNL r up at next may be bringing up a 1 gb speed


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

100kbps hoga yeh 100 mbps galti se likh diya


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Vicky333 said:
			
		

> Ohh i figured out why BSNL acting so idoiticallly i guess BSNL r gettin touch with the aliens  and they r using their high advance technology for setting up the connections ....
> And what the aliens get in the return frm that i guess BSNL reward him  seats on the parliament  ....
> 
> Now afterthat what BSNL r up at next may be bringing up a 1 gb speed



Oh.. you just taking it too far. Maybe you don't understand anything about technology and the change that BSNL has made today in India else you wouldn't talk rubbish like this.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 28, 2007)

^^U are the first guy I have seen in this forum who actually is in favor of BSNL.Bottom line is as long as you keep cheating the consumers no one gives a damn about you i.e. BSNL.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

count me inn.BSNL broadband changed the way for many people who are in remote towns and bsnl is the only dial-up option too(other dialup's cant reach speeds due to distance).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2007)

first let them clear all applications and give 8mbps instead of 2mbps, and make that unlimited plan as 2mbps.

then they can build castles in the air how much ever they want.


----------



## utsav (Nov 28, 2007)

pehle Ghar Ghar mein 2MBPS to pahuchao saste mein fir 100MBps ki sochna


^^this message is for BSNL


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 100kbps hoga yeh 100 mbps galti se likh diya



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^U are the first guy I have seen in this forum who actually is in favor of BSNL.Bottom line is as long as you keep cheating the consumers no one gives a damn about you i.e. BSNL.



cheating? When you're getting close to 3Mbps on a BSNL line, you say they are cheating you? Shame on you!! You're like the guy who wants everything but still complains about things although you have them!

Grow up man, this is not newyork and for your kind information, BSNL is the one that changed the face of broadband in India and the one which has made it affordable for you and me!

How cheap of you to be on a BSNL ADSL line getting 2+Mbps speed and post crap about them using their very own connection!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 28, 2007)

^^Ya ya I am an idiot.....long story....but don't you know it was only BSNL that could have brought up broadband.Its no brave deed as government has the power. 
You have no idea of what BSNL has made me go through the last 5 months.If you did u would be the same idiot as i am.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^Ya ya I am an idiot.....long story....but don't you know it was only BSNL that could have brought up broadband.Its no brave deed as government has the power.
> You have no idea of what BSNL has made me go through the last 5 months.If you did u would be the same idiot as i am.



I know all about you getting ready to sue them and everything. I know the experience that you've gone through with them but I have to remind you that certain employees failed to solve the issue in an isolated place doesn't make the whole company worse. The case is the same for any other ISP anywhere around the world. The reason I'm saying this is because I've been working with ISP's around the world and I can bet you that isolated cases like this are not far from any ISP.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Nov 29, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I know all about you getting ready to sue them and everything. I know the experience that you've gone through with them but I have to remind you that certain employees failed to solve the issue in an isolated place doesn't make the whole company worse. The case is the same for any other ISP anywhere around the world. The reason I'm saying this is because I've been working with ISP's around the world and I can bet you that isolated cases like this are not far from any ISP.


 
If BSNL was private comapny I would have certainly thought that you're one of the shareholder.


----------



## Voldy (Nov 29, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Oh.. you just taking it too far. Maybe you don't understand anything about technology and the change that BSNL has made today in India else you wouldn't talk rubbish like this.



My dear friend i want to clear u up iam one of a vicitm of BSNL's cheat customer policy u doesnt know in what mess i going in through despite of discarded my 900Ul home plan 4 months ago even now i have received bills frm BSNL broadband and i have to go every month to clear them that iam no longer been part of their BSNL broadband service but still those fools done the same mistakes time after time now what u think after these ?

And abt the technology knowledge u talked abt if i havent knew abt that i wasnt put my head into this topic 

hey bro i doesnt want to hurt or making any comments on u .


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 29, 2007)

Vicky333 said:
			
		

> My dear friend i want to clear u up iam one of a vicitm of BSNL's cheat customer policy u doesnt know in what mess i going in through despite of discarded my 900Ul home plan 4 months ago even now i have received bills frm BSNL broadband and i have to go every month to clear them that iam no longer been part of their BSNL broadband service but still those fools done the same mistakes time after time now what u think after these ?
> 
> And abt the technology knowledge u talked abt if i havent knew abt that i wasnt put my head into this topic
> 
> hey bro i doesnt want to hurt or making any comments on u .


Chill... nothing personal.  

Just stopping to use their services will not get it disconnected. For everything, there are deatailed procudures, if you don't need your connection, you need to give a written statement to cancel your connection and fill up the necessary forms. If you do that, and if they still charge you, you're not liable for anything.

From what you're saying, you're paying your bills every month although you don't want them which tells me that you havent requested for cancelllation of the connection. Else, why worry about the bills? why? you are never liable to pay them, even if a case comes, wth? you gave the written permission to cancel it, it's not your fault. And clearing your dues before cancelling the connection is also important.

I'm not vouching for BSNL, but there are mistakes which all of us make and most of us blame our ignorance on the providers rather than ourselves. After all, we're Indians, what else do we do better??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

btw.. is it 100 MByte/sec or 100 Mbit/sec ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

^^Surely 100Mbit/sec.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I m wondering user @help_is_here is here or not after reading someones post  .


You made me think again.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 29, 2007)

I Request the Moderators to move this thread to Fight Club

I posted the news to let the fellow members know what to expect from BSNL in coming months*, not to start multi threaded flame wars.  

*Those on DataOne, check ur a/c portal :testing 8mb/s:


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

^^Widescreen is right.One of the users is flaming other members.
If i have too i apologize.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 29, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *Those on DataOne, check ur a/c portal :testing 8mb/s:


I didnt get it, u mean to say the _test 8mb_ which is being listed in the _ Select the service you want to query_ tab??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks harvick


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 29, 2007)

@cool_techie_tvm
yes. that seems like the new year's promise from Dataone


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

My pleasure Gigacore.

W i d e s c r e e n
This one

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2949/bsnl8mbga4.jpg


----------

